# Mar tempestuoso 9 Outubro 2010 (depressão Paula)



## Aristocrata (22 Out 2010 às 22:03)

Coloco aqui 7 vídeos, de filmagens obtidas com a máquina fotográfica, obtidos no dia 9 de Outubro, a meio da tarde, durante o evento "Paula".
O mar estava tempestuoso, não só com vagas muito altas, como a maré estava nitidamente alta.
Em todas as zonas o limite do areal estava a ser ultrapassado, galgando passeios e outras estruturas adjacentes.
Foram obtidos nas freguesias de lavra (Matosinhos) e Vila Chã (Vila do Conde).








*Espero que gostem (não trabalhei os vídeos - nem o som...*)


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Out 2010 às 22:34)

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/agitacao-maritima-depressao-paula-9-10-10-a-4977.html Já tinhamos um topico.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Out 2010 às 22:46)

SpiderVV disse:


> Já tinhamos um topico.


Eu sei que sim...mas como coloco 7 vídeos e em termos de espaço de página ocupa muito, optei por colocar um tópico para o meu post. E aliás coloquei uma referência ao evento


----------



## MSantos (23 Out 2010 às 10:46)

Vídeos interessantes

O mar muito estava pouco convidativo a banhos


----------



## Meteo Caldas (23 Out 2010 às 10:53)

Gostei muito dos Videos, Aristocrata! 

Demonstram bem a Força da Paula


----------



## Veterano (23 Out 2010 às 11:31)

Bons vídeos, Aristocrata, o mar nesse dia estava um espectáculo.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2010 às 15:24)

Coloca aqui também algumas imagens captadas no mesmo dia. Ainda não aprendi tudo sobre o funcionamento da nova máquina mas cá estão elas...


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Out 2010 às 12:37)

Sim faltou editar o material, mas no seu conjunto nota-se muito bem a força das condições e o seu impacto na linha de costa. Mais intenso é o último vídeo onde dá para ver a enorme proximidade da área urbana e onde dá a sensação de que a população não tem noção do poder do oceano em arrastar tudo o que encontre pela frente, é realmente assustador!


----------

